# Microsoft ACPI-Compliant Control Method Battery



## kyla7824 (Sep 17, 2008)

I just would like to know what will happen if i disable the ACPI Compliant control method battery? will my battery not work at that time? How can i prolong the life of my battery? by the way I am using an ACER 5601 AWLMi model..and i charge my battery even if it is not drained specially if i have a presentation. I don't know nor am I not sure if that will actually cause battery problems in the future...If i turn off the battery during a presentation will I just disable the ACPI control method and switch to ac power? what will happen if i remove the ac power with the acpi control method disabled? helllpppp....


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

According to this http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/aa939594.aspx one of the effects is you will lose some configuration control for the battery. I am guessing but I think this means the Power Options parameters.


----------

